# LONE STAR CARD



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

i was behind a lady at heb for about fifteen minutes arguing that the cashier shorted her 2 dollars on her cash back off her LONESTAR card. i could not believe it. they gave her 198 dollars cash, and then after the 2 dollars was disputed, she proceded to get the rest of the money off the card. another 68.02. i could not believe it. 

she just got 268.02 in cash, twenty dollar bills. i thought you could only buy food, and essential things. but obviosly you can buy whatever you want. drugs, beer, tobacco, whatever you desire. 

I just could not believe it and has anyone else ever seen this.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

TANF


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Was she black?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

She probably voted for Obummer


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

You were there?


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Don't know if its legal or not, sounds like it shouldn't be. Call and report the customer and the store for allowing it.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Gary said:


> Was she black?


troll.

what difference does it make.

she was purple, I was there.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> troll.
> 
> what difference does it make.
> 
> she was purple, I was there.


Calling the kettle black!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

bill said:


> TANF


Yep. Before ya'll get all worked up- temp. aid for needy families. The card also works like foodstamps.


----------



## Trogen13 (Aug 23, 2005)

The Lone Star Card in Texas is used for two programs: Food Stamps, as well as the Temporary Aid to Needy Families (TANF) program. Families that qualify can apply for and receive a card in conjunction with either of these programs. To obtain and use the Lone Star Card, follow these steps:

Contact your local Texas Health and Human Services Center (HHSC) office to obtain an application for TANF and/or food stamp services. To locate the office, you can either dial 211 from your phone, or use this office locator
You can arrange to pick your card up in the office, or receive it via mail.
When you receive the card, sign it on the back. If you chose to receive your card via mail, you must call their Help Desk at 1-800-777-7328 to register the card. You can't use your card unless it is registered. The help desk will then allow you to choose your PIN (Personal Identification Number).
If you obtained the card for food stamp benefits, you can then use the Lone Star card at participating stores to purchase food.
With the TANF program, you can use your card to withdraw cash or make purchases at participating stores. You can also use your card to make purchases as well as get up to $50 in cash back during a purchase at your local post office. Most local post offices offer this service.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Trogen13 said:


> The Lone Star Card in Texas is used for two programs: Food Stamps, as well as the Temporary Aid to Needy Families (TANF) program. Families that qualify can apply for and receive a card in conjunction with either of these programs. To obtain and use the Lone Star Card, follow these steps:
> 
> Contact your local Texas Health and Human Services Center (HHSC) office to obtain an application for TANF and/or food stamp services. To locate the office, you can either dial 211 from your phone, or use this office locator
> You can arrange to pick your card up in the office, or receive it via mail.
> ...


What?


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

i was there, right behind her.(not black) i can understand needy, but 268 is rediculous. all you NEED is food, clothing, shelter. her clothes were nicer than mine. three diamond earings in each ear. got into late 90's early 2000's dodge truck. didnt look that needy to me. what do i know. you should only be able to buy food. IMO


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

GIGEM18 said:


> i was there, right behind her.(not black) i can understand needy, but 268 is rediculous. all you NEED is food, clothing, shelter. her clothes were nicer than mine. three diamond earings in each ear. got into late 90's early 2000's dodge truck. didnt look that needy to me. what do i know. you should only be able to buy food. IMO


White woman with diamonds? How do you know they where real diamonds?


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

Gary said:


> Was she black?


 IT Doesn't mater what color she was. She could have been white, Hispanic, German, Italian, or French.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i want one, i want one!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Gary said:


> What?


*** X2


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

And, she is eligible for a FREE cellphone from Virgin with 250 FREE minutes per month (paid for by your "Gore" Tax on your cell phone, your home phone, etc) but its FREE!

How come its FREE if I have to pay for it?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

GIGEM18 said:


> i was there, right behind her.(not black) i can understand needy, but 268 is rediculous. all you NEED is food, clothing, shelter. her clothes were nicer than mine. three diamond earings in each ear. got into late 90's early 2000's dodge truck. didnt look that needy to me. *what do i know*. you should only be able to buy food. IMO


I never try and judge when I don't have facts. Sure, it makes some people upset when they see these things. But we don't know.

There is abuse in the system. But not everyone will abuse it. Feel blessed you never find yourself in a position where you or your family needs the help.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

best thing ive seen was a lady that took out her lone star card to buy a bag of chips with her card and then pulled 50 dollars out of her wallet and bought lotto tickets.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Dido*



ACbob said:


> Don't know if its legal or not, sounds like it shouldn't be. Call and report the customer and the store for allowing it.


Sounds fishy do call store mgnt.Thats our tax dollars .Cannot be right clerk may be in on something.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I know a girl who has a daughter. She has worked most of her life, hasnt gotten child support in almost two years. Well she got laid off and went to get a lonestar card and they gave her $16 bucks a month, no joke. I couldnt believe it. I told her she should have checked a different ethnicity. F'ed up system.....


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> I know a girl who has a daughter. She has worked most of her life, hasnt gotten child support in almost two years. Well she got laid off and went to get a lonestar card and they gave her $16 bucks a month, no joke. I couldnt believe it. I told her she should have checked a different ethnicity. F'ed up system.....


Sadly it is true. Better not be in need and be white, and if you don't have children don't even bother. Just another case of reverse discrimination that has become so prevalent these days.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

I was at a job site a few weeks ago. This one worker was telling another worker that he pays his friend $100 a month, in return the friend allows him to use his Lone Star card at the grocery store and get $200 in food. This is BS. I just over heard them talking so I did not get any names.
Ken


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

yep happens all the time i just wish they had a better way of monitoring it? Half of the people on them shouldn't be i always loved the ones who bought the best of everything at the store or the ones that would come in and buy $150+ worth of top end steaks. Then the TANF stuff is crazy had one lady that use to come through my line she had close to a grand for food stamps and like 700-800 for tanf then proceeded to go out and get in her 1-2 yr old ford lariat. Dont get me wrong there were plenty of good people that stretched to the max what they could buy on the FS they got which usually wasnt much.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i watched a "lady" in heb in wharton get a shopping cart *full* of pre-smoked vac-pac turkey drumsticks, big red , and mac and cheese............ was way over $100

all on a lonestar card

she said to the cashier that she was havin' a parteeeee


----------



## Hoggin' it (Oct 27, 2006)

I was behind a lady in Walmart a while back, she was well dressed, had a full cart of name brand groceries, no store brands. Probably close to $200, she whipped out the ole Lone Star card to pay for it and then paid cash for (3) Dallas Cowboy t-shirts. Got my blood pressure up, I asked cashier how I could get one of those cards.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Food Town in Cypress has mostly non-english speaking customer lined up with their Lonestar cards. You don't have to be a citizen, you don't have to speak english, you don't have to have I.D., you don't have to have anything.

41,000,000 people in this country receive food stamps.

*If they all spend just $1 per day, it totals $1,230,000,000 per month (that billion with a "B")*


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

They should DEFINITELY not be receiving cash back, it's supposed to be for food staples to feed their family!


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

GIGEM18 said:


> i was there, right behind her.(not black) i can understand needy, but 268 is rediculous. all you NEED is food, clothing, shelter. her clothes were nicer than mine. three diamond earings in each ear. got into late 90's early 2000's dodge truck. didnt look that needy to me. what do i know. you should only be able to buy food. IMO


Parked in the handicap spot?:texasflag


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

When all you people complaining about the abuse of the cards see what you think is abuse, then man up and grow a set of nads and get info and turn them in. Say something right then. Get tag numbers names drivers lic numbers. If you don't report it when you see it then don't complain about it.


----------



## Two Headed Dog (Jun 4, 2009)

*Did she have any Tramp Stamps?*



GIGEM18 said:


> i was there, right behind her.(not black) i can understand needy, but 268 is rediculous. all you NEED is food, clothing, shelter. her clothes were nicer than mine. three diamond earings in each ear. got into late 90's early 2000's dodge truck. didnt look that needy to me. what do i know. you should only be able to buy food. IMO


Welcome to the wonderful world of White Trash Nation. And unfortunately its numbers are growing by the day. And get used to it. If the Dunce in Chief doesn't quit spending money like a drunken sailor we might all be needing some of dat der Gobinment assistance.


----------



## alfredo26 (Oct 17, 2007)

Okay, i rarely post on this site but this issue really chaps my arse. One day a while back, I had $20 to my name to get me until the following payday. Thank God I have never needed any government help whatsoever. Im blessed to take care of myself and my family thru hard work. Anyhow, my wife and I along with my 2 kids decide to go to kroger and buy the bare essentials like bread, milk, eggs etc. I refuse to go to walmart and fight the lines. We get our groceries and as I am walking to the check out line, a guy with 2 carts full of food decide to cut me off and gets ahead of us. This douche bag didnt have common courtesy to let my family and i go before him. He proceeds to unload his carts while on a personal phone call speaking very loudly. He then asks the person whom he is speaking to him to hold on, reaches into his pocket and retrieves another cell phone and begins to speak to another person with two phones on his ears. After a long wait, the total came out to almost $400. Out he pulls out the old LONESTAR card and swipes away. It gets better. Since he had 2 carts full of groceries it took him just about the same time to push those cars out of the store as it did for us to check out. We almost hit the door at the same time when i notice a dodge charger magnum with the big wheels and fancy paint turn on by itself. The back hatch raises up and to my surprise, tv monitors everywhere. YUP, you guessed it, it was that guys car. ****** ME OFF but quickly got over it as my 2 sons were wondering why i was ******. Anyhow, that is one of many few I have seen. Just sticks out cause of my situation at that time to have only $20 to my name.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

All I can say is Election Day is coming. Get out and vote.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

too bad you didn't take your dozen eggs and toss them at full speed into his truck.

Sad to see the abuse- It makes me wonder how some people sleep at night.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

alfredo26 said:


> Okay, i rarely post on this site but this issue really chaps my arse. One day a while back, I had $20 to my name to get me until the following payday. Thank God I have never needed any government help whatsoever. Im blessed to take care of myself and my family thru hard work. Anyhow, my wife and I along with my 2 kids decide to go to kroger and buy the bare essentials like bread, milk, eggs etc. I refuse to go to walmart and fight the lines. We get our groceries and as I am walking to the check out line, a guy with 2 carts full of food decide to cut me off and gets ahead of us. This douche bag didnt have common courtesy to let my family and i go before him. He proceeds to unload his carts while on a personal phone call speaking very loudly. He then asks the person whom he is speaking to him to hold on, reaches into his pocket and retrieves another cell phone and begins to speak to another person with two phones on his ears. After a long wait, the total came out to almost $400. Out he pulls out the old LONESTAR card and swipes away. It gets better. Since he had 2 carts full of groceries it took him just about the same time to push those cars out of the store as it did for us to check out. We almost hit the door at the same time when i notice a dodge charger magnum with the big wheels and fancy paint turn on by itself. The back hatch raises up and to my surprise, tv monitors everywhere. YUP, you guessed it, it was that guys car. ****** ME OFF but quickly got over it as my 2 sons were wondering why i was ******. Anyhow, that is one of many few I have seen. Just sticks out cause of my situation at that time to have only $20 to my name.


So what did you do about it?? I bet you didn't do anything but get mad. Do you know for sure this guy wasn't getting these things for somebody else that couldn't come to the store? Do you know anything about this guy?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I try not to judge but I do wonder.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Dude, you talk way too much. Bobby the opposite of what the majority says.



Bobby said:


> So what did you do about it?? I bet you didn't do anything but get mad. Do you know for sure this guy wasn't getting these things for somebody else that couldn't come to the store? Do you know anything about this guy?


----------



## Two Headed Dog (Jun 4, 2009)

*Your Spirit of Altruism*



Reel-tor said:


> And, she is eligible for a FREE cellphone from Virgin with 250 FREE minutes per month (paid for by your "Gore" Tax on your cell phone, your home phone, etc) but its FREE!
> 
> How come its FREE if I have to pay for it?


You are suffering for the sins of your slavery promoting, ***** Killing, misogynist, predecessors. That's the only reason I can think of. If anyone can come with a more valid excuse for these handouts let me know. I'm all ears.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Bobby has all his lines in the water looking for a bite today. LOL


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Bobby said:


> When all you people complaining about the abuse of the cards see what you think is abuse, then man up and grow a set of nads and get info and turn them in. Say something right then. Get tag numbers names drivers lic numbers. If you don't report it when you see it then don't complain about it.


get off your high stick pony Bobby,

what you gonna do, leave your cart of groceries in line and chase the perp. out of the store to get a lic plate number ?

these folks don't show id to the clerk and they sure aren't gonna show it to you.


----------



## Trogen13 (Aug 23, 2005)

I do not understand why there is so much hate and mistrust. I know that there is misuse of the lone star card and other government services. However there are those that really need the help just to keep their heads above water. I for one am (now) one of them much to my dismay. I recently was diagnosed with liver failure on top of all ready having kidney failure and being on dialysis for the last five years. I just left my job so I could stay in compliance with the dialysis schedule so I will be accepted by the liver transplant team for a transplant. I did not want to quit but I had a choice work or die. I am now going to need all the help that I can get, and I am quickly learning that I am going to have to let my pride step aside and accept the help. I believe that the system is not perfect but what else is there for those of us that really need the help just to stay alive. I am sure that there are those that will put this post and me down so I have only this to say just wait till its you turn and you need a helping hand from someone or some agency. Then lets hear what you have to say and see if you opinion changes.


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

Best of luck to you, Trogen. I hope everything works out really well.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Trogen- This thread is about the people that are abusing the program. Sorry to hear about your health issues.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Trogen13 said:


> I do not understand why there is so much hate and mistrust. I know that there is misuse of the lone star card and other government services. However there are those that really need the help just to keep their heads above water. I for one am (now) one of them much to my dismay. I recently was diagnosed with liver failure on top of all ready having kidney failure and being on dialysis for the last five years. I just left my job so I could stay in compliance with the dialysis schedule so I will be accepted by the liver transplant team for a transplant. I did not want to quit but I had a choice work or die. I am now going to need all the help that I can get, and I am quickly learning that I am going to have to let my pride step aside and accept the help. I believe that the system is not perfect but what else is there for those of us that really need the help just to stay alive. I am sure that there are those that will put this post and me down so I have only this to say just wait till its you turn and you need a helping hand from someone or some agency. Then lets hear what you have to say and see if you opinion changes.


You are specifically who I am* not* talking about.

get well soon.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Trogen...prayer sent your way.

This thread needs to go to the jungle so some of us can say how we really feel about this BS that is happening !


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Trogen.....you are not what this thread is about. You are using the system and not abusing the system, there is a huge difference! Good luck and hope your treatments go well


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Trogen...prayer sent your way.
> 
> This thread needs to go to the jungle so some of us can say how we really feel about this BS that is happening !


post up and get it moved.


----------



## bigwahoo (May 25, 2005)

Jack'em at the next block and take your groceries. Time to turn the tables


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> Dude, you talk way too much. Bobby the opposite of what the majority says.


Unlike you I have my own opinions. I could care less what the majority says.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> post up and get it moved.


I just did. LOL... I'm sure a mod has seen this thread as it is a hot one . LOL


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Trogen13 said:


> I do not understand why there is so much hate and mistrust. I know that there is misuse of the lone star card and other government services. However there are those that really need the help just to keep their heads above water. I for one am (now) one of them much to my dismay. I recently was diagnosed with liver failure on top of all ready having kidney failure and being on dialysis for the last five years. I just left my job so I could stay in compliance with the dialysis schedule so I will be accepted by the liver transplant team for a transplant. I did not want to quit but I had a choice work or die. I am now going to need all the help that I can get, and I am quickly learning that I am going to have to let my pride step aside and accept the help. I believe that the system is not perfect but what else is there for those of us that really need the help just to stay alive. I am sure that there are those that will put this post and me down so I have only this to say just wait till its you turn and you need a helping hand from someone or some agency. Then lets hear what you have to say and see if you opinion changes.


Sorry to hear about your misfortune... I believe you are a perfect example of how this program should be put to use. I hope your situation and your health improve soon. Prayers sent


----------



## Jer_ry (Jul 25, 2009)

I have personally seen how easy it is to cheat this system. I can garantee this is how its done with every circumstance mentioned above. To get that much a kid is a given, you have to have a kid. Then marriage is out, if you get married youre screwed. Basically the guy works a nice job and makes enough to support the family and then the woman a small crappy job if none at all, then the woman files as single with the child or two under the same household and mentions nothing about the guys income. If the can somehow see the mail or name the bills are under or anything around these lines they can stop this.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Unlike you I have my own opinions. I could care less what the majority says.


I have my own opinion and it was that you talk too much and tend to take the unbeaten path.:biggrin: I just happen to agree with the majority about the mis-use of the lonestar card. Thats just my opinion though. You can call all you want and complain. The whole system is flawed. I bet half the people that work there have abused the sytem theirselves. They should have a better method of justifying giving taxpayers money away. They shouldnt give it to people who cant speak english either.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Do we have LEOs that enforce the rules on Lonestar Cards or is it all just one free for all??


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> I have my own opinion and it was that you talk too much and tend to take the unbeaten path.:biggrin: I just happen to agree with the majority about the mis-use of the lonestar card. Thats just my opinion though. You can call all you want and complain. The whole system is flawed. I bet half the people that work there have abused the sytem theirselves. They should have a better method of justifying giving taxpayers money away. They shouldnt give it to people who cant speak english either.


Then why don't you grow some nads and do something about the abuse besides talk about it from behind your keyboard? Turn these abusers in! Why you don't is cause your afraid to get involved. Its so much easier to sit behind your computer screen and complain about it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Call the Fraud Hotline at 1-800-436-6184 or email [email protected]


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Was doing a plumbing job at the food stamp place in Mission Tx., what was interesting to me was that 90 percent of the people getting food stamps had Mexico license plates?


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

My aunt has lonestar, she is disabled and used to work so i guess she deserves it. I love going to eat at her house because not only does she cook really well, i feel like i get some of my money back! lol


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

hippyfisher said:


> My aunt has lonestar, she is disabled and used to work so i guess she deserves it. I love going to eat at her house because not only does she cook really well, i feel like i get some of my money back! lol


 Amen to that!angelsm


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

This is where some of the cash goes.





#!


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

was she driving a duce and a quarter??????????


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

:wink: Sweet, where do I sign up for one


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Two Headed Dog said:


> You are suffering for the sins of your slavery promoting, ***** Killing, misogynist, predecessors. That's the only reason I can think of. If anyone can come* with a more valid excuse for these handouts let me know*. I'm all ears.


LBJ


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Problem is NOTHING is done. Nothing is ever done. We get pizzed and grip and complain and nothing gets done. None of the more and more common sense things that I encounter on a daily basis is ever changed. NEVER! Illegals pouring into our country stealing jobs, using our tax money and costing you and me money. Welfare people taking advantage of a situation that was meant to help a person in a temporary time of need. Completely normal individuals filing for and getting disability and benefits. I know this is true and see it everyday. What is done? NOTHING!!!!!!! This country is truly turning to @$#%.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

hippyfisher said:


> My aunt has lonestar, she is disabled and used to work so i guess she deserves it. I love going to eat at her house because not only does she cook really well, i feel like i get some of my money back! lol


can i come over for dinner tonite?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Now Now boys!


----------



## Big_poppabear (Mar 31, 2007)

Jer_ry said:


> I have personally seen how easy it is to cheat this system. I can garantee this is how its done with every circumstance mentioned above. To get that much a kid is a given, you have to have a kid. Then marriage is out, if you get married youre screwed. Basically the guy works a nice job and makes enough to support the family and then the woman a small crappy job if none at all, then the woman files as single with the child or two under the same household and mentions nothing about the guys income. If the can somehow see the mail or name the bills are under or anything around these lines they can stop this.


Yep, I know a few people that get away with this. When I bring it up to them all they say is that "I'm getting what's owed to me"???, Go figure.
They even told me how easy it is to get away with it, and what you mentioned is pretty much how they do it.

When the start of the school year came around we we went looking for day care for my youngest. The "Director" told me it would be $125 a week. That's $500 a month, I told her we couldn't afford that, she asked if we were married (happily married), she stated "well if you claim that your not and go to Texas Workforce you can get it cheaper. She said her clients do it all the time. Made me sick. Needless to say my wife and I changed our work schedules to take care of our children.


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

yep they will put your welfare money on the card too...Which to me is fine saves paper but what I used to hate when I worked at Kroger is the people who would come on and draw out cash and buy beer with it ...But whatever the system is bronken and it is sad for those who really need help


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Another "i saw a lady get XY and Z with a lonestar card and get into <insert expensive car here> in the parking lot"

Its been at least a week since the last one right?


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

I get 750.00/month on my Lone Star Card. All I had to do is stand in line for an hour, filled out my paperwork, then a card was handed over to me with 750.00. When I run out of credits, I call up the Program,and they add another 750.00 to my card.

What's the big hairy deal? It's there to give away.So, go get what you have coming. I use most of the money to pay off my Rolex on lay away at Jared's Should be paid in full by XMAS. At least I am not using it to buy drugs and alcohol.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Anybody have a problem with my son Delbert getting / used to get 26.00 a month
in food stamps ? If so, come take at look at him.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

sea ray said:


> All I can say is Election Day is coming. Get out and vote.


Voting will help, but we really need a lot more knees bound together with velcro before anything is going to change.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

grandpa cracker said:


> Anybody have a problem with my son Delbert getting / used to get 26.00 a month
> in food stamps ? If so, come take at look at him.


$ 26 a month to eat. thats sad when the people that really need it cant get it. SAD,SAD,SAD!sad2sm


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

grandpa cracker said:


> Anybody have a problem with my son Delbert getting / used to get 26.00 a month
> in food stamps ? If so, come take at look at him.


Delbert should be getting more money GC...Especially with all of his health probelms. That's why we fortunate people pay the 33-40% in Income taxes. It is to help people like Delbert. Delbert needs to get an advocate to help him get what he deserves. It takes effort and determination to get his paperwork to the correct agency's.

Here is a link that may help you and Delbert get advised as to what programs may be available to him.

http://www.txddc.state.tx.us/public_policy/position/family.asp

They can at least get you going in the right direction. It does not cost more than a phone call, or email to find out what programs are available.

Be persistent. You may also ask Delbert to give you Power of Attorney in order to work on his behalf.

You don't know until you try.

I hope Delbert is doing better. I know he has been through alot with his health issues, and you are his Guardian Angel.

Be his advocate. Be persistent. Do not take NO for an answer. I know your plate is full. But, you have proven you are a fighter. Be Delbert's fighter as well.

God Bless you GC.


----------

